
Innovative model provides insight into the black hole at center of our galaxy - bookofjoe
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/2041-8213/ab9532
======
bookofjoe
[https://phys.org/news/2020-06-insight-behavior-black-hole-
ce...](https://phys.org/news/2020-06-insight-behavior-black-hole-center.html)

